# Christmas Gift Ideas/Recommendations



## hearlady (Nov 28, 2022)

I love getting good gift ideas and recommendations.
This might be a good place to ask for recommendations or share a great idea you had for a family member etc.
Frugal ideas welcome and appreciated.
Or post pics of your homemade gifts!

I'll start.......any ideas for senior men that have everything? Loves gardening.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 28, 2022)

hearlady said:


> I love getting good gift ideas and recommendations.
> This might be a good place to ask for recommendations or share a great idea you had for a family member etc.
> Frugal ideas welcome and appreciated.
> Or post pics of your homemade gifts!
> ...


How about a kneeler for ground work, to protect the knees? There are also nice kits for gardeners (gloves,
little hand rakes, etc.)


----------



## hearlady (Nov 28, 2022)

I think he could use some new hand tools. Hadn't thought of that but they are looking worn out. Thanks!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 28, 2022)

hearlady said:


> Frugal ideas welcome and appreciated.


We've sent this gift for several years now
It's frugal
and in everybody's taste

*Cookies!*

Old men love 'em


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

On the subject of gardening, if he hasn't already got one, how about a Garden kneeler ?.. It's fab for kneeling, and with handy sides to help you stand up, and it can be flipped to make a low seat... it's very lightweight and folds flat for storage..  I wouldn't be without mine, had it years now..


----------



## hearlady (Nov 28, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> We've sent this gift for several years now
> It's frugal
> and in everybody's taste
> 
> ...


Yes, he would not turn his nose up at those!!!


----------



## hearlady (Nov 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> On the subject of gardening, if he hasn't already got one, how about a Garden kneeler ?.. It's fab for kneeling, and with handy sides to help you stand up, and it can be flipped to make a low seat... it's very lightweight and folds flat for storage..  I wouldn't be without mine, had it years now..


He has one and loves it!


----------



## hearlady (Nov 28, 2022)

Oh, hollydolly, by chance does that man come with it?


----------



## hearlady (Nov 28, 2022)

I got some good Saucony socks and I love them. I think he would like some of those.


----------



## Wren (Nov 28, 2022)

One of the best gifts I’ve found this year is a set of four scented Christmas candles on Amazon, 
each in its own little tin presented in a lovely gift box, they have various other designs as well at a very reasonable price 

Type ‘Christmas candles’ in Search


----------



## hearlady (Nov 28, 2022)

I made Barbie clothes for the 5 and 7 yr old grands.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 28, 2022)

Wren said:


> One of the best gifts I’ve found this year is a set of four scented Christmas candles on Amazon,
> each in its own little tin presented in a lovely gift box, they have various other designs as well at a very reasonable price
> 
> Type ‘Christmas candles’ in Search


Candles are great gifts. I have a DIL to buy fof. Thanks


----------



## Wren (Nov 28, 2022)

‘Gift cards’ from Amazon come in a beautiful gift box with ribbon,  at no extra charge, nice alternative to gift vouchers


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 28, 2022)

Young people......crazy socks, keyrings for their car, small flashlights for keyring, nail kits with funky colors, gift certificates for books, pedicures or gas for car, makeup mirror.
The new candles that the flame is actually a light bulb.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

hearlady said:


> He has one and loves it!


now don't you just wish... ?


----------



## 1955 (Nov 29, 2022)

hearlady said:


> I made Barbie clothes for the 5 and 7 yr old grands.


Great work...


----------



## jujube (Nov 29, 2022)

hearlady said:


> I made Barbie clothes for the 5 and 7 yr old grands.
> View attachment 252744


Excellent work!  I tried making Barbie outfits once and about lost my mind.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 30, 2022)

I got my brothers large soy candles on Amazon last year.  They were Balsam scented and vegan and supposed to be better for the air you breathe in from candles.  They loved them.


----------



## Muskrat (Dec 5, 2022)

The most fun shopping we have had is creating food baskets for the adults. We put in those treats they would not splurge for themselves. We get the baskets at goodwill. Believe me….these are a hit, even for teens!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I got my brothers large soy candles on Amazon last year.  They were Balsam scented and vegan and supposed to be better for the air you breathe in from candles.  They loved them.


I burn Wax melts in my house.. and always buy Soy melts  because they burn much cleaner than paraffin..


----------



## perChance (Dec 5, 2022)

hearlady said:


> I made Barbie clothes for the 5 and 7 yr old grands.
> View attachment 252744


Very nice!  I've knit Barbie clothes but I hate sewing tiny little clothes.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2022)

hearlady said:


> I made Barbie clothes for the 5 and 7 yr old grands.
> View attachment 252744


@Gary O' , does the white dress look familiar?


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 5, 2022)

hearlady said:


> I made Barbie clothes for the 5 and 7 yr old grands.
> View attachment 252744


You sew! Then, how about lap blankets, aka, couch quilts? I made them for all my grandkids five Christmases ago and they still love them. I think they were 48" square, something like that.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> On the subject of gardening, if he hasn't already got one, how about a Garden kneeler ?.. It's fab for kneeling, and with handy sides to help you stand up, and it can be flipped to make a low seat... it's very lightweight and folds flat for storage..  I wouldn't be without mine, had it years now..



Pretty sure I have that very model as it looks to have a thicker padding.  The side pouches didn’t last long but I still have and use the kneeler.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 5, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> @Gary O' , does the white dress look familiar?


Yer gonna hafta jog my memory.....


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

MarkD said:


> Pretty sure I have that very model as it looks to have a thicker padding.  The side pouches didn’t last long but I still have and use the kneeler.


I don't use the side tool pouch cuz I find it gets in the way. The kneeling pad is about an inch or so thick and solid foam...


----------



## Gaer (Dec 5, 2022)

If you get something for an older gentleman ( or lady), I would 
only say please don't get them something that makes them FEEL OLD!
(sippy cups, old lady robes, canes or crutches, blankets, etc.)
Tools would be great for an older person. ( a new set of Crescent brand wrenches)
and, Nothing they have to learn how to operate.  Nothing with a plug!


----------



## hearlady (Dec 5, 2022)

Wren said:


> One of the best gifts I’ve found this year is a set of four scented Christmas candles on Amazon,
> each in its own little tin presented in a lovely gift box, they have various other designs as well at a very reasonable price
> 
> Type ‘Christmas candles’ in Search


I got those for my DIL!


----------



## hearlady (Dec 5, 2022)

Gaer said:


> If you get something for an older gentleman ( or lady), I would
> only say please don't get them something that makes them FEEL OLD!
> (sippy cups, old lady robes, canes or crutches, blankets, etc.)
> Tools would be great for an older person. ( a new set of Crescent brand wrenches)
> and, Nothing they have to learn how to operate.  Nothing with a plug!


Good ideas!


----------



## Leann (Dec 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> On the subject of gardening, if he hasn't already got one, how about a Garden kneeler ?.. It's fab for kneeling, and with handy sides to help you stand up, and it can be flipped to make a low seat... it's very lightweight and folds flat for storage..  I wouldn't be without mine, had it years now..


I have one and I love it.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 5, 2022)

My son is almost impossible to buy for.  This year, I was able to find a nautical themed pen and pencil holder for his desk.  His entire office looks like the cockpit of a yacht.  Also, a set of gold cross pens to start him off with newbies.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> My son is almost impossible to buy for.  This year, I was able to find a nautical themed pen and pencil holder for his desk.  His entire office looks like the cockpit of a yacht.  Also, a set of gold cross pens to start him off with newbies.


Men generally are very difficult to buy for unless they have a specific hobby... a sport or something... maybe some of the men here could give clues as to what men really want for Christmas..


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 5, 2022)

jujube said:


> Excellent work!  I tried making Barbie outfits once and about lost my mind.


Just for fun (and to prove how clever I am) I cut the toes off of Paxton's old baby socks and sewed in tiny draw-strings to make tube dresses for my granddaughter's Barbie and lady superhero dolls. The designs were cute (stripes, tiny puppies, stars, etc.) and the heels of the socks fit really nicely over the doll's butts. Ariel loved them.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> On the subject of gardening, if he hasn't already got one, how about a Garden kneeler ?.. It's fab for kneeling, and with handy sides to help you stand up, and it can be flipped to make a low seat... it's very lightweight and folds flat for storage..  I wouldn't be without mine, had it years now..


This is really amazing! Haven't used one, but will think about using something like this in the future.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Men generally are very difficult to buy for unless they have a specific hobby... a sport or something... maybe some of the men here could give clues as to what men really want for Christmas..


You're funny


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> This is really amazing! Haven't used one, but will think about using something like this in the future.


it's really one of these useful things you never knew you needed, but once you have it, you'll wonder why it took you so long to get it..


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Men generally are very difficult to buy for unless they have a specific hobby... a sport or something... maybe some of the men here could give clues as to what men really want for Christmas.


*Shop towels*
(never enough)

*Exacto knife refills*
(can't have too many)

Everything else?
I already have it


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 11, 2022)

The grands seem to like the one I got 'em last year
and, the stores are never outa stock

Sooooooo....


----------



## JessieJim (Dec 21, 2022)

My sister is a real fan of table tennis. I'm going to present her tennis blades https://pingpongacademy.org/table-tennis-blades/ the first one Yasaka, I hope she'll like it. My mum is going to be presented with Ikea cushions and dad -old whiskey.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2022)

JessieJim said:


> My sister is a real fan of table tennis. I'm going to present her tennis blades https://pingpongacademy.org/table-tennis-blades/ the first one Yasaka, I hope she'll like it. My mum is going to be presented with Ikea cushions and dad -old whiskey.


Sounds good.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 22, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> *Shop towels*
> (never enough)
> 
> *Exacto knife refills*
> ...


Shop towels! Good one! Thanks


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 22, 2022)

hearlady said:


> Shop towels! Good one!


A no fail gift for guys.
The good ones are at Home Depot
Thick, super absorbent


----------

